# pear wine



## dralarms (Jul 21, 2012)

I started a pear wine 5 days ago. I've stirred it every day but the pears do not appear to be breaking down. Does it take more time for pears than say for apples?


----------



## fivebk (Jul 21, 2012)

Did you freeze the pears first? If not you may have a problem getting them to break down, especially if they were not completely ripe.

BOB


----------



## fivebk (Jul 21, 2012)

You did add pectic enzyme didn't you

BOB


----------



## Duster (Jul 21, 2012)

how small or big were the slices of pears? it's a little late for this now but the last time I did pear I ran them through a hand grinder, made kinda like a pear sauce inside a press bag. this worked well for not having an actual press.


----------



## Julie (Jul 21, 2012)

Please post up your recipe and what you have done so far, it is very hard to give you some sound advice on what to do without knowing what you have already done. And as Duster had stated, how big were the pears?


----------



## dralarms (Jul 21, 2012)

Dwarf pears, cut in quarters and frozen, yes petic enzyme was added.

I started to blend them but dent want the seeds blended. I didn't take all the seeds out.


----------



## Duster (Jul 21, 2012)

Did you add K-meta? If so how much time elapsed between the Pectic and K-meta?


----------



## dralarms (Jul 21, 2012)

What is k-meta?


----------



## dralarms (Jul 21, 2012)

OK,

They are breaking down. Just slowly. I started pulling out pieces and cutting them up. That lasted long enough for me to take a chunk out.

Some were not as ripe as others,some were knocked off the tree during a storm. 

I'll watch it a few more days. May help it along by cutting more up, once my finger quits throbbing.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 21, 2012)

Duster said:


> Did you add K-meta? If so how much time elapsed between the Pectic and K-meta?



Yes and no. Lol

I have 2 buckets cooking. I did dose 1 with camp den tabs, but not the other, and in the 1, petic enzyme was added at the same time per recipe.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 23, 2012)

OK I misread my starting date, it was not started until the 21st. So today is now 5 days. And they are breaking down. Its just taking some time.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 24, 2012)

We have only done one batch of Pear wine and I removed all of the seeds and put them in the blender with pectic enzyme then froze the fruit it turned out quite nice and the pears turned to dust. 
This I think made the wine take a little longer to clear but I think that the skins all pulverized gave the wine a nice earthy taste. 

did you put them in a bag? if so lightly squeeze them a couple times a day. 

Good luck :] 

`~`~`~`~`~`send some pics if available ... ev1 likes pics `~`~`~`~`~`


----------



## Dokki (Jul 24, 2012)

dralarms said:


> What is k-meta?



K is the symbol for Potassium on the Periodic Table of Elements. Meta is short for metabisulfate. So k meta is Potassium Metabisulfate or more simply, Campden tablets.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 27, 2012)

They are breaking down fairly well now. I guess pears being hard take longer. Sure smells gooooooddddd.


----------



## wood1954 (Aug 8, 2012)

good luck with your wine. I made some last year and it was the most requested wine by my friends, I gave away my last bottle unknowingly and can't wait for more pears. BTW i ground up the pears seeds and all and it was fine. This year I'm trying my new grinder i built, I think the seeds added a little excess protein that didn't clear up real well.


----------



## dralarms (Aug 8, 2012)

wood1954 said:


> good luck with your wine. I made some last year and it was the most requested wine by my friends, I gave away my last bottle unknowingly and can't wait for more pears. BTW i ground up the pears seeds and all and it was fine. This year I'm trying my new grinder i built, I think the seeds added a little excess protein that didn't clear up real well.




Thanks, I actually racked off what juice I could and there was enough pear left to start another batch.

Right now I have 2 5 gal carboys full of juice and bits of pear, and a primary full of pears and the are now breaking down nicely.

I tasted the wine the other day and its real nice, a little sweet but I'll be able to fix that once the other ferments to dry.

I plan on mixing all 3 batches and that should give me a real nice pear wine.

This is actually my 3rd pear. The first was a kit off amazon for 42.00, the second was actually a juice from vinters?

This is my 1st pear wine from pears. If it finishes out as nice as it tastes now I'll be happy.


----------



## dralarms (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone else do pear wine? Mine is dark, the vinters juice I did almost looks like white grape. This is almost as dark as motor oil. I'm sure some of it is sediment but not much,, I ran the whole batch through a 20 micron filter yesterday.


----------



## betnwar (Aug 15, 2012)

Cant wait to start mine. seems it's that time of year. Hopefully gonna make a few gallons with what we got.


----------



## Arne (Aug 16, 2012)

How many pounds of pears are you using per gal. to get a decent pear flavor in the wine?? Arne.


----------



## dralarms (Aug 16, 2012)

Need 6 lbs per gal as a baseline.. I still have 3 qts. In the freezer to make an f pack out of if needed.


----------



## dralarms (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, after filtering its clear. Dark but clear. Looks good and taste OK, but the kit I made tasted just OK at bottling also. I say ok, because after 4 months in the bottle my juice wine got real smooth and everyone loved it. I think this has a little more pear taste.

Now I have a question.

My kit and my all juice pear wines looked almost like a white grape.

This is a lot darker, is this because the fruit had time to brown a little? Or do I have other problems?


----------



## non-grapenut (Sep 23, 2012)

dralarms said:


> Well, after filtering its clear. Dark but clear. Looks good and taste OK, but the kit I made tasted just OK at bottling also. I say ok, because after 4 months in the bottle my juice wine got real smooth and everyone loved it. I think this has a little more pear taste.
> 
> Now I have a question.
> 
> ...



Could be oxidation. Pears are low in acid. Any fruit that browns after cutting requires a lot of acid blend and Ph monitoring at the start. Oak it and you won't be too disappointed.


----------

